# First Road Race



## crazydougo (Aug 12, 2012)

I am doing my first road race this weekend which is only 35 miles. I was wondering what a good time is for 35 miles it is a flat course with only 500 feet in ascending and descending. Also I know this is hard to answer but i was wanting to finish with a time around 1:30- 1:40. I can ride 40 miles in 2 hrs and i am not tired and have lots left in the tank. Do you guys think this is a reasonable goal or i am shooting too high. 
Any advise would be great, thanks.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

Don't worry about time at all. Worry about being aggressive and in the top ten at all times. Stay out of the wind and pedal the least amount possible. Then wait for the final bit of attacks and follow, or if you have it in the tank, attack. Go for the win.


----------



## crazydougo (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay thanks, I didnt think about that aprouch to it. I will try my best to stick with the leader.


----------



## kamikazeDad (Sep 14, 2012)

I concur with Latvian, times of a road race are dependent on the number of racers and how much they want to work together to go fast, they really don't matter. I am a lazy sprinter and just stay between 2nd and last wheel until the final 200 meters. I still get a workout covering gaps and moving up, but I tend to not force the pace of the race until it is done.

A better thing to worry about than finish time would be to set a goal and attempt it. The goal could be just to finish, or to follow wheels and be patient for the final sprint. Or you could have a goal to try and break the race apart and get a break started or try and chase down one that is already up the road. However since it is just your first race, sitting on and watching the other racers is not a bad idea either, but do watch them and try and figure out what they are doing. Getting use to the pace changes and paying attention to the wheels in front is very important in your first race, don't expect it to be like a training ride. Things will go from slow to fast to slow too often more than likely.

For my first race, I tried my best to hold positions 2 through 5 the whole race and then sprint at the end. Now I tend to sit further back during the early parts and let everyone else work and chase, then I come up towards the front at the end of the races to try and keep things together. 

Have fun and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Witzer (Sep 15, 2012)

Stay as close to the front as possible without being in front. The yo-yo effect of speeding up and slowing down is exaggerated the farther back you are in the field. It is also safer! Avoid the guys with over lapping wheels..


----------



## crazydougo (Aug 12, 2012)

okay thanks for the tips ill let you guys know how I did after the race on sunday.


----------



## Witzer (Sep 15, 2012)

Most importantly. Go out and have fun - and relax!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

crazydougo said:


> okay thanks for the tips ill let you guys know how I did after the race on sunday.


BostonG to crazyduogo, over. 

How was it?


----------



## crazydougo (Aug 12, 2012)

oh my mad forgot to to make a post about the race. I took first place, but i didnt think there was that great of competition. If i remeber correctly my time was like 1:32.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Well congrats! It's rare to win your first race!


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Pretty impressive. Not that I’ve done tons of races but I’ve never been in a race where the competition was not strong, and I’m only a cat5. Even the handful of citizen races (with no sprint finishes) have had serious people who wanted to be on top. And if you include the citizen races, I’ve raced in 4 States (all in the Northeast). 

Keep racing.


----------



## crazydougo (Aug 12, 2012)

I plan on it, just got to wait tell spring now. Thanks everyone.


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

That is great! Too bad you dont have any pictures or footage... if so, POST IT UP!! 

Congrats again and hope to hear more stories about your races.


----------



## crazydougo (Aug 12, 2012)

Yeah i dont have any, wish i did though!!


----------



## BlackIce619 (Sep 14, 2012)

crazydougo said:


> Yeah i dont have any, wish i did though!!


Was it a local race event? Do a search online and maybe someone will post something.... 

Once again congrats! I need to seriously try this one day. :thumbsup:


----------



## crazydougo (Aug 12, 2012)

It was just a local race put on by the college. They have a race site but they didnt post up times or anything. They have some pics up dont none of me


----------



## Anant (Nov 28, 2012)

well your has been finished now tell what was the result?
Hope you achieve that.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Anant said:


> well your has been finished now tell what was the result?
> Hope you achieve that.


Already posted. Also, this is over a month old.


----------

